# French Student visa application with an expiring passport



## EF_18 (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

I urgently need some advice for long-term student visa application. I’m a Russian citizen with a temporary work permit in Germany. I got admitted into a business school for a master’s program in Paris. I now need to request a student visa, however every website tells me that my passport needs to be valid for the whole study program (15 months) + 3 months extra. My passport is expiring in exactly 1 year. I am wondering if I would still get a visa for, let’s say the first 6 months of studies if I applied now and if I renewed my passport + extended my visa while already in France.
The issue with the passport renewal is that the first available appointment is in 3 months and from there it takes the consulate another 3 months to renew the passport - which makes it too late for the beginning my studies in September. Any ideas??? I am afraid my visa will be denied.
Thanks 🙏


----------

